# school ages



## jamdon (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi all i will hopefully be moving from uk to Adelaid at the end of the year and my kids have have done ther exams here. The kids are 6,16,19 will my 16 and 19 year old need to go to school over there or is the leaving age the same as here.
Many thanks
Jam


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi,

All children should finish year 10 (at the age of 15/16), if you drop out before year 10 you don't have much opportunities unless you want to study a trade. You can't get into a university only having passed yr 10.

Most kids finish highschool, which is up to year 12. They're 17/18 in year 12, and that's when you get your highschool diploma. 

So your 16 year old will have to finish highschool, but not the 19 yr old.


----------



## Wombat11 (Jul 24, 2011)

jamdon said:


> Hi all i will hopefully be moving from uk to Adelaid at the end of the year and my kids have have done ther exams here. The kids are 6,16,19 will my 16 and 19 year old need to go to school over there or is the leaving age the same as here.
> Many thanks
> Jam


What grades did your kids finish in the UK?

They will generally start the grade the left in the UK.

Your 6 year old would be in 1st Grade, the 16 year old, Year 10 or 11, and the 19 year old... I'm not sure. There are situations where 19 year olds are still finishing 12th Grade, where a year was repeated somewhere or they started school with a late birthday.

My now 17 year old will be 19 the month after he graduates High School.

So I guess the question is did your 19 year old compete 12th Grade in the UK? If they did but you're looking at better tertiary placement there are some schools that offer Year 13, or a do over of 12th Grade as part of the public school system, this is for kids that need another go around, or for kids that left the system but have found they really need Year 12 to get a decent education or job. The alternative is you can enrol your 19 year old in a TAFE Certificate course which will have him/her complete 12th Grade, and give him/her tertiary standing but there is usually tuition applied.

Good luck.


----------

